# Routing of Fuel Lines for Leaf Blower



## darrellmak (Apr 10, 2006)

I have a Craftsman 2-cycle leaf blower that had been sitting for a long time, and the gas got stale and dissolved the 2 fuel hoses leading from the carb into the fuel tank.

I have new hoses, but I can't tell where the hoses are supposed to go. 

One seems to connect to the fuel intake filter in the fuel tank. The second hose also seems to enter the fuel tank, but I can't tell where it terminates (perhaps it's used for some venting purpose). I also can't tell which hose port on the carb is supposed to go to the fuel intake, versus the vent.

I looked at the Sears.com exploded parts diagram view of the blower, but it doesn't show detail on how the hoses are attached to the fuel tank.

Does anyone have any ideas?

THANKS!


----------



## VIR3NT (Jan 14, 2006)

It just sits on the inside of the tank. it doesen't connect to anything. Just shove it in there and your good to go.

For the connecting, make sure that the line with the filter on the end (in the tank) goes to the imput. Push the line onto the carb. to make sure you got the right one, pump the bulb and make sure fuel spits out the other hole on the carb. Then attach the other line to that spot. As i said above, just put the output line inside the tank.


----------



## marypair (Mar 13, 2010)

whoa thanks for that help i am trying to do the same thing to my blower but i counldn't tell where the hoses went


----------

